
How One Major Internet Company Helps Serve Up Hate on the Web - casca
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-cloudflare-helps-serve-up-hate-on-the-web
======
yosamino
... and fraud. And spam. And phishing.

Or to put in their words:

> Note: as Cloudflare is not a hosting provider, we have no way to remove the
> website or it's content from the internet.

Which is basically the only sentence that they use in their responses to any
complaint.

They're a private company, they're not _obligated_ to serve all these
criminals. For some reason they do though.

Almost any other network service provider that I send abuse requests to
responds properly and does not wish to have criminals as their customers.

Except Cloudflare. Cloudflare actively shields them.

The best they offered me was to _forward_ my complaint to their customer.
Forwarding my complaint to someone I do not know, and suspect to be a
criminal. Why thank you Cloudflare. How considerate.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
I'd rather wait for a conviction of these criminals, than have Cloudflare act
as private law enforcement.

~~~
yosamino
This is correct. The point is not to make Cloudflare private law enforcement.

But Cloudflare makes it impossible for me to even find out whom I should
report to the relevant authorities.

Cloudflare basically ignores any information I send them and replies with "We
are just a proxy" and then they don't take any further action.

They host authorative DNS, DNS registration is in the Cayman Islands or Panama
or wherever, and Cloudflare obscures the origin hoster.

The point is that Clouflare willingly protects criminals, and shields them
from prosecution.

------
Neliquat
Another brilliant Free speech equals nazis post. Please go back to reddit with
this crap.

